# I cannot post attachments any more!



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

For some reason, I am over my limit in attachments. I cannot delete them. How can I get rid of this problem? Thanks.

Ian


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Chu,

You will need to go back to your original threads where you posted Attachments, and delete the existing attachments within the respective posts. I would do it for you, but this has to be done one by one, and I don't have time for that.

Cheers.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Not a problem my friend.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

This will take some time though, in the Randomness thread. I guess I will see you in about 5 hours.


----------



## Martinman (May 3, 2006)

Well, you should have a lot of free time on your hands now...My dad was in the hospital a while ago for a blood clot problem, and all he could do was watch TV all day. He now has an enduring hatred for day-time TV.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Massive removal of attachments*



ChuBerry47 said:


> This will take some time though, in the Randomness thread. I guess I will see you in about 5 hours.


If you want to have all attachments meeting certain criteria deleted, I can do it for you. Reply here or drop me email.

For instance, older than xxx days or larger than yyy kBytes.

Ian, I am glad that you are recuperating so well. Welcome back,

- Harri


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you Harri. It is good to hear from you, and I like the new avatar.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 2, 2003)

I've never been able to post attachments--or never figured out how--probably for the best anyway


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Thomas said:


> I've never been able to post attachments--or never figured out how--probably for the best anyway


Thomas,

RTFM - *R*ead *T*he *F*AQ *M*anual

BTW, I like your avatar


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Martinman said:


> Well, you should have a lot of free time on your hands now...My dad was in the hospital a while ago for a blood clot problem, and all he could do was watch TV all day. He now has an enduring hatred for day-time TV.


ChuBerry47's your dad?


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Rofl! He! He!


----------



## Martinman (May 3, 2006)

jazzbluescat said:


> ChuBerry47's your dad?


How on earth did you come to that conclusion? I am older than Chu anyway...


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

Martinman said:


> I am older than Chu anyway...


Stranger things have happened


----------



## Martinman (May 3, 2006)

Hmm...he could have time traveled...


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Some attachments simply should NOT be posted. . . .:twisted:


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

For those who don't know,you can delete your attachments via your User CP

Go to your User CP
Scroll all the way down and click on "Attachments" in the left menu under Miscellaneous.
There you will see your attachments listed. Check the little boxes next to the attachments you want to delete and clickon "Delete selected"


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

kcp said:


> For those who don't know,you can delete your attachments via your User CP
> 
> Go to your User CP
> Scroll all the way down and click on "Attachments" in the left menu under Miscellaneous.
> There you will see your attachments listed. Check the little boxes next to the attachments you want to delete and clickon "Delete selected"


None of my attachments have the "delete" check box. There's just a blank area over there.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

In Mine, I could not, Harri did it for me. FOr some reason, Icould not edit any except from that day. :scratch:


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Great Kim, thanks for the tip. I confess that I never noticed that option. 

Reedsplinter, 

Your problem may be a browser issue. I logged on using the staff test account (normal, non Admin/Mod permissions level), and the Attachments/delete option in User CP worked just fine.

Cheers.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Mine did not.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Still won't. Ownly for post, I did today. :scratch: :?


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Great Kim, thanks for the tip. I confess that I never noticed that option.
> 
> Reedsplinter,
> 
> ...


I'm using Windows, the latest version, on a one-year-old Dell laptop. I'll try logging in on my Mac and see if the view is different. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I just tested it on Windows Vista, Windows XP, and Firefox, and it works normally. 

One Caveat would be that some members may have had their editing options adjusted by Harri as well.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

I cannot delete my past posted pics. :? Why!!?!!? :?


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> I just tested it on Windows Vista, Windows XP, and Firefox, and it works normally.
> 
> One Caveat would be that some members may have had their editing options adjusted by Harri as well.


Would seem strange to have the capacity to remove things adjusted (as opposed to the capacity to add things). Still, who knows?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

ChuBerry47 said:


> I cannot delete my past posted pics. :? Why!!?!!? :?


I went into the Administrator's controls and mass deleted all but two of your attachements to clear them out. You should be able to post more now.

Reedsplinter, you are ranked near the top of the list for members with the most attachements, I'd say it is time to start deleting my friend!

I can clear those out for you en masse too if you desire.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> I went into the Administrator's controls and mass deleted all but two of your attachements to clear them out. You should be able to post more now.
> 
> Reedsplinter, you are ranked near the top of the list for members with the most attachements, I'd say it is time to start deleting my friend!
> 
> I can clear those out for you en masse too if you desire.


Please do, Mike. you can just wipe them all, if you'd be so kind. I've been trying for a couple of weeks to zap 'em, without being able to do so. Thanks!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Will do. 

Cheers my friend.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Glad to be of help.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Woo hoo! My attachments are all gone! Now I can begin again posting all sorts of obnoxious stuff!

Seriously, much obliged, Mike. One more service from you good mods.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Suck up. :x ::twisted:


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, you know me, dude, I'm like totally obsequious.:twisted:


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

GOd, it is 2:15 i he morning. I can never sleep lately. YOu make me laugh!


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

BWAAA ha ha ha. Go to bed.

If you can't sleep, try reading an economics textbook. That will do the trick.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh God. I will get nightmares of my invested money.
:shock:


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello  , I have been wondering how to delete my attachments in the " For Sale" section.....these ones are disabled from editing in the " manage attachment "section . This has probably to do with the " for sale" section being non editable. I like to clean up some pictures posted there since the items are long gone.
Can anyone tell me how or help me by means of wawing the magical administrator's wand?

I too seem to have lost (in the section of my user control panel) the posssibility to manage the attachments, this both with Safari or Firefox...also for the attachments outside the " for sale section" ....


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Reedsplinter said:


> None of my attachments have the "delete" check box. There's just a blank area over there.


Reedsp.,
Something has gone haywire. The attachment administration utility finds no attachments posted by. 
Are the attachments still visible in your posts?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

please do.....thanks!


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Reedsp.,
> Something has gone haywire. The attachment administration utility finds no attachments posted by.
> Are the attachments still visible in your posts?


If you're looking at my attachments in particular, Harri, Mike deleted them all for me, so there are none any more. If you need me to do so, I can post one or two for you to check.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

milandro said:


> ..............................
> I too seem to have lost (in the section of my user control panel) the posssibility to manage the attachments, this both with Safari or Firefox...also for the attachments outside the " for sale section" ....


Your images are still there:


Attachment Search said:


> Showing Attachments 1 to 14 of 14


This differs from Reedsplinter's problem.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Reedsplinter said:


> If you're looking at my attachments in particular, Harri, Mike deleted them all for me, so there are none any more. If you need me to do so, I can post one or two for you to check.


OK,
I was out of sync.
Let's do nothing, yet.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Users deleting own attachments*



milandro said:


> please do.....thanks!


Milandro,
Are the attachments still visible in your posts?
In what other forums besides the Marketplace you have them?

Do you see the ones you posted in the Marketplace in the attachment list of User CP?

This is very important. The forum permissions are a complex 2-dimensional matrix, and it is not possible to check all possible combinations.

If anyone else has some more data to add I will be grateful.

Admins, no more attachment deletions before we will find the cause for this.


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

jazzbluescat said:


> ChuBerry47's your dad?


Reminds me of the song, "He's his own Grandpa"


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Users deleting own attachments*

Hello Harri,
The attachments are visible in my posts. but these older posts , also outside of the market place, are non editable (the whole post not only the attachment) I don't know why (Is it possible that older posts become non editable posts after a while?)

As I said have attachments in other forums too, not only the marketplace.
A good example is this
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=72757

Only the ones of the Keilwerth are in the marketplace.

If I remember correctly, I have been doing this before.
If one goes to his user control panel ,at the very bottom of this, there is a attachment tool, it use to have boxes on the side of the attachment and the possibility to delete it from there....this is no longer the case.

I can't edit attachments any other way, as the situation stands they are there to stay

I use a Mac and I've tried both with Safari and Firefox.

Thank You



Harri Rautiainen said:


> Milandro,
> Are the attachments still visible in your posts?
> In what other forums besides the Marketplace you have them?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

FWIW, I *haven't* been following this thread, and it's late for me, so I'm not going to check the backlog at this point. 

I checked out the permissions with our software and found nothing strange there. Since the forum went offline for a little bit this afternoon, does the problem still persist? If so, then it's something that's either buggy with the software... something that we need to fix within the PHP code (i.e. it's hardcoded into the software and we'll have to manipulate that code in order to get it to work properly), or there's something that corrupt within our data. I seriously doubt the latter since I believe we just did a fresh install of the VB software, but I have been known to be wrong.

At any rate, I'll do some research tomorrow to see if I can find anything on the VB forums. Let me know if the problem's still happening.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks!
I've just tried during the posting of the previous comment, will try again later.
The inability to edit older post is there..... whether we talk of posts with pictures or not.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Alrighty, read the thread and did hours and hours of research (15 mins). I'm 93.7% confident that I figured out what the problem is, however I don't have the access to where the problem is (that's why it's 93.7% instead of 100%). I sent an email to Harri detailing what I think the problem is and how to fix it. So we'll see. I'm sure Harri will post here when he gets everything changed.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for your time Chris.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Cheers!  thanks, really!


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

The problem seems to be taken care of. Saxismyaxe deleted all my old attachments for me ("holding tank" image fans, my sincere apologies) and the new ones have the "delete" box exactly where it should be. So all is well, for the moment at least.

Thanks to all who worked on this.


----------

